# LT1046 pto will not engage



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i have this unit on the yard and have tried everything that i can think of

the list of things that i have done

i have a brand new pto installed
i have a brand new factory pto switch
i have a new relay installed

i have checked the pto with 12v and it will run great
the pto from the harness is only getting 2 or 3v just not enough
the switch is sending a signal to the on board computer thing because the light comes on
and i have checked the seat safety and the break safety

this unit does have 500+ hours on it but is taken well care of 

any ideas would be good to hear and try

thanks for all the help

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post the model and serial number of the tractor?


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry i forgot that

model: 13ap11ch710

sn: 1c165h10724

i have yet to determine what year make this one is


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> sorry i forgot that
> 
> model: 13ap11ch710
> 
> ...


You don't remember from the MTD service dealer updates how to decipher the serial numbers to get the year? .... ??


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

no sorry i have no schooling on that

i am just a dumb *******


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

JB? Is that you?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

After looking at the wiring diagram for this unit, my guess is it's either a bad PTO switch or interlock relay. Either one could be causing insufficient current to flow to the PTO clutch. Test voltage at the plug to a good ground on the chassis, bypassing the relay, which supplies the ground. If you get good current this way, then the relay is the likely problem, if not then the PTO switch is most likely the issue.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

sence i posted i have replace the relay with a brand new one and the pto switch also

i am running out of parts to replace:freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> sence i posted i have replace the relay with a brand new one and the pto switch also
> 
> i am running out of parts to replace:freak:


Did you test the voltage at the plug to a good ground?

Using a ground connection hooked directly to the negative terminal on the battery, test the voltage going into the PTO switch, out of the PTO switch when in the on or engaged position, and finally at the plug where the clutch attaches and see if you have good voltage at all locations. Post back with your results.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

test in done today

tested battery at 12.5
leads going to pto 12.05

new pto here to day changed nothing

i even ran leads from pto direct to battery and still no pto ingagement

i am realy at a lost on this one

please help me 

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you mean you installed a new clutch and hooked it up directly to the battery and it would not engage?


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

yes that is what i mean 

the warner number is 5219-79 it is listed as a replacement for the one that was on the tractor and it is a replacement for the manufacture original


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> yes that is what i mean
> 
> the warner number is 5219-79 it is listed as a replacement for the one that was on the tractor and it is a replacement for the manufacture original


Does the battery crank over the engine alright?

If so, then you got a bad clutch. If you hook it up directly to the battery, it should engage, if not and your sure the connections are good, then the clutch must be faulty.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

the unit cranks and runs fine 

the big problem is to get the parts house to back up what they sold me

i hate the parts house that i have to use here local

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> the unit cranks and runs fine
> 
> the big problem is to get the parts house to back up what they sold me
> 
> ...


Electrical parts are usually non returnable, as if you were to install it incorrectly and damaged it somehow, why would they take the risk of taking back the part? And in your first post you said the PTO was working fine on 12v when direct, so ... why are you just throwing parts at this trying to fix it? Is this your mower or does it belong to a "customer" ? When you say "on the yard" i am not sure what you mean.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

it belongs to a friend that pays me to keep up his equment

i understand that policy to the puplic but to shop owners and operators it shuld be diffrent because i don't have $200 to throw away

my argument is that i think that the pto that i bought might have a manfactures flaw in it 

the new pto has never run at all

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> it belongs to a friend that pays me to keep up his equment
> 
> i understand that policy to the puplic but to shop owners and operators it shuld be diffrent because i don't have $200 to throw away
> 
> ...



JB, what i am asking, is, ... why did you put a new clutch on if you said the old one was working to direct 12v? And if you are a shop owner/operator, why did you not go though the manufacturer distributor or an aftermarket supplier like Oregon or Rotary directly? Maybe i am not understanding "parts house" either? Do you mean a distributor to dealer parts house or that you went to a regular dealer and bought the clutch OTC?


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

the place i use is a local dealer for rotery $100,000 plus

me i spend about $200 to $300 a week in parts that includes parts that they don't sell like honda 

i am big enought to stand on my own but not big enough to deal strate with rotery

ps. i have no show room that is all repairs and parts.

i am realy looking at next season getting a regular show room and shop set up


thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> i am big enought to stand on my own but not big enough to deal strate with rotery


Rotary will usually deal with anybody with a tax id or social security number and a sales tax resale certificate.. them and Stens..... So if you've been collecting a remitting sales tax to your state coffers, I see no reason why either one of those would not set you up.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry no sales tax number

have the ap turned in but keep getting that i don't qualify for sale tax number

they use that i have no show room and that i don't have the building that they require


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> sorry no sales tax number
> 
> have the ap turned in but keep getting that i don't qualify for sale tax number
> 
> they use that i have no show room and that i don't have the building that they require


The ap turned in to the state???

*How do I get a sales tax number or register to collect sales tax?*
You may apply at any one of the Tax Commission’s district offices, or, you may
apply by mail. Form 70-001, Mississippi Registration Application, is available on
the Tax Commission website. To speed up the approval process, you should mail
your application to the district office that serves your county. A listing of those
counties and district office addresses is included in the application’s instructions.


*May I open my business and start selling merchandise before I receive my sales tax permit?*
No, the law requires that a person have a sales tax permit before beginning or operating a business subject to collecting sales tax.

_(which this part right here is telling me that if you've been operating (essentially illegally) for a time, getting legal so you don't end up with your butt in a sling at some point is going to require some exposure on your part)_


*Do I have to collect sales tax? This is just a hobby.*
Yes, you must collect sales tax if you are selling retail to the public. Any person or company that is selling goods to a final consumer is required to collect and remit Mississippi sales tax.


*Is repair labor taxable?*
Yes, repairs of tangible personal property are taxable.

http://www.dor.ms.gov/revenue/7000102.pdf


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i know that this is going to make me very unpopluar but here it is

i don't need a lesson in what i am doing wrong in life i just wanted help in fixing or sulitions to fix this pto

i know that i am not all right but i am trying my best with what i have

thanks for the atvice but i am trying my best

as of the pto the local company refuses to refund or replace but will sent it to rotary for them to check it and see if there might be a problem all at my cost

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> i know that this is going to make me very unpopluar but here it is
> 
> i don't need a lesson in what i am doing wrong in life i just wanted help in fixing or sulitions to fix this pto
> 
> ...



I not trying to bust your balls or anything, just didn't know if you had the right information for what you needed for a sales tax permit so that you could get set up direct with Rotary or Stens. Just use your first and last initials, add "Small Engine" to it, and ... hmm.. are you in a city limits or outside in an unzoned area? Use that as your business name as a sole proprietor to get your resale number for Rotary.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

the problem with the state sales tax in not name or app or any thing but the location of my shop and the way they class my shop

the building i use has no walls or and thing they class as a office or anything that they feel that is a shop

so i don't meat the guide lines for a free standing shop or place to call place of business

i do have a complaint filed and it will be heard at the destrick office and i have a friend that is a lawer that is helping me to get an exception to the rule of their rules


:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> the problem with the state sales tax in not name or app or any thing but the location of my shop and the way they class my shop
> 
> the building i use has no walls or and thing they class as a office or anything that they feel that is a shop
> 
> ...


The way the State classes it, or the way Rotary or Stens classes it? Heck, tell them you do mobile repair in customer's driveways and you don't need a regular shop setting.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

it is all the state

the biggest issue is that the local person clames that the address is the same as a church and that they are a nonprofit but i live in the parsnige behind that church. The local person clames that there computer system will not let her give a tax number to that address because if the nonprofit status. I have talked with her many times and she clames that she can do no more for me and she was the one that gave me the info to file a formal complaint with distric so it is not any bodies fault just the crap that the government does


thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> it is all the state
> 
> the biggest issue is that the local person clames that the address is the same as a church and that they are a nonprofit but i live in the parsnige behind that church. The local person clames that there computer system will not let her give a tax number to that address because if the nonprofit status. I have talked with her many times and she clames that she can do no more for me and she was the one that gave me the info to file a formal complaint with distric so it is not any bodies fault just the crap that the government does
> 
> ...



Hmm.. try using the address of a packing and mail store in the area .. or get a PO box for your business. I cannot see.. how if you were to tell them you are doing mobile repairs, that they could say you still need a home address for it. Maybe MS is just a really screwed up state and I should give up trying to find a way to help?


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i do have a plan for next season 

i have locked down a old gas station that has two bays and i have already talked to the local tax person and she will issue me a number after the hearing on the new address. She clams that sense i have filed the clam that the hearing has to happen. I just want a number and to be legal. I have talked to the gas station owner and the work that is happening there will be done by the end of the year. The gas tanks are being removed, so it wouldn't be easy for me to use now without a parking lot.


thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

2men&atrailer said:


> i do have a plan for next season
> 
> i have locked down a old gas station that has two bays and i have already talked to the local tax person and she will issue me a number after the hearing on the new address. She clams that sense i have filed the clam that the hearing has to happen. I just want a number and to be legal. I have talked to the gas station owner and the work that is happening there will be done by the end of the year. The gas tanks are being removed, so it wouldn't be easy for me to use now without a parking lot.
> 
> ...


"claims" and "since"


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry spellchecker was on the craps


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry to have taken this thread off topic. have you had any results with the correction of the problem you were having on the mower?


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

still waiting on the company to respond to warranty request 



on a different note 

dam my first 2 page thread since i signed up hell ya!!!:dude::dude::dude:

i know i am crazy

thanks for all help

i love this place:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

*i did get warrenty*

i did get warrenty and i have give up on this mower unless anybody can point me in a new direction 

rotary did refund under them saying that something seamed wrong with pto

please post if you have idea on this mower

the motor runs good and everything else is good ecept that pto system is not working

thanks for the help:wave::wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you get a new pto clutch??


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i did get a new one and it didn't help

i am thinking it is that key button thing that alows reverse mowing and stuff on that model

thanks for the help:wave::wave::wave:


----------

